# More on Gordon Brown



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

“At last Gordon Brown decided to throw the towel in and resign.

His cabinet colleagues decided it would be a worthy gesture to name a railway locomotive after him. So a senior ‘Sir Humphrey’ went from Whitehall to the National Railway Museum at York, to investigate the possibilities. .

"They have a number of locomotives at the NRM without names," a specially-sought consultant told the top civil servant. "Mostly freight locomotives though." 

"Oh dear, that’s not very fitting for a prime minister", said Sir Humphrey. "How about that big green one, over there?" he said, pointing to 4472.

"That's already got a name" said the consultant. It’s called ‘Flying Scotsman.”

"Oh. Couldn't it be renamed?" asked Sir Humphrey. “This is a national museum after all, funded by the taxpayer.”

"I suppose it might be considered" said the consultant. "After all the LNER renamed a number of their locomotives after directors of the company, and even renamed one of them Dwight D Eisenhower."

"That's excellent", said Sir Humphrey, “So that’s settled then…. let’s look at renaming 4472. But how much will it cost? We can't spend too much, given the expenses scandal"

Well, said the consultant, "We could always just paint out the 'F'…..”


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

NIL ILLEGITIMI CARBORUNDUM

Am I spelling it incorrectly

Dave P


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Nil excretum taurus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand that one Clive

dave p


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> NIL ILLEGITIMI CARBORUNDUM
> 
> Am I spelling it incorrectly
> 
> Dave P


How the hell would I know - I am but a simple engineer!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi TDG
if you mean what i mean the correct Latin is


Operor retineo bastards fredo vos down

Alteratively
Operor retineo bastards gero vos sicco




Dave P


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi TDG
> if you mean what i mean the correct Latin is
> Operor retineo ******** fredo vos dow...


Dave,
In my formative years I was far too busy drinking and becoming an engineer to worry about languages.
The net result of this is that I swan around the world being one of those terrible Brits expecting the whole world to speak english! 
As for Latin, "Nil ill....." is the nearest I've ever got to it It came from the first Chief Engineer I sailed with when I joined the Merchant Navy but I'm sure that too much information!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For a proper Latin lesson.






tony :lol:


----------

